# Bacon von der staatsmacht db/bark and hold



## jamie lind (Feb 19, 2009)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=SWsVqlVv_d8&desktop_uri=/watch?v=SWsVqlVv_d8


----------



## jamie lind (Feb 19, 2009)

This is my first dog I've handled for ipo. The first trial I've ever seen was this spring when bacon got his bh. Hopefully well be ready for our 1 next spring.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

nice work...

super cool..thanks for sharing the videos


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

Very nice Jamie.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

I'm really impressed. Everything looks great, heeling, dumbells, bark & hold, it's all super. 
8)


----------



## Stefan Schaub (Sep 12, 2010)

Sorry have change the link!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nFE2Psr-h2w


----------



## Melissa Leistikow (Jan 5, 2012)

Bacon looks great!!! As always


----------



## jamie lind (Feb 19, 2009)

Thank you everyone.


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

Very nice. Attention to detail is excellent in all aspects. How is his tracking?


----------



## jamie lind (Feb 19, 2009)

Faisal Khan said:


> How is his tracking?


Um.... yeah......... look, what is that behind you. Hey did you see his dumbel and bark and hold.:smile:....

I really need to start doing more tracking. But right now training once a week is about all I can do.


----------



## Haz Othman (Mar 25, 2013)

Really nice work I really liked the heeling, did you do food work initially or start with the ball and prong? Also for the DB retrieve force fetch or the Ellis type method?


----------



## jamie lind (Feb 19, 2009)

Haz Othman said:


> Really nice work I really liked the heeling, did you do food work initially or start with the ball and prong? Also for the DB retrieve force fetch or the Ellis type method?


Food then ball. I don't watch training videos so I don't know what you would call it. I call it the stefan method.


----------



## Haz Othman (Mar 25, 2013)

No worries, Ellis basically puts the DB or a PVC pipe in the dogs mouth and uses his hands to hold the mouth shut then marks and rewards with food for increasing amounts of time. He then weans out the hands and also introduces movement first with hands over mouth then without.

Force fetch I have seen is done on a table with an E Collar.


----------



## jamie lind (Feb 19, 2009)

Haz Othman said:


> No worries, Ellis basically puts the DB or a PVC pipe in the dogs mouth and uses his hands to hold the mouth shut then marks and rewards with food for increasing amounts of time. He then weans out the hands and also introduces movement first with hands over mouth then without.
> 
> Force fetch I have seen is done on a table with an E Collar.


In our group right now a lot of the dogs are learning DB's. Not one of them is taught exactly the same. Each of the dogs is different and respond in different ways.


----------



## Vinnie Norberg (Jun 5, 2010)

Looking GOOD you two!


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Looks great, Jamie. Please take my advice and GET TRACKING!!

It's a shame to have such a super dog in two phases but you can't rely on him to perform consistently in the third. Many people think my Rott is a great dog, and I agree, but I didn't spend nearly enough time perfecting his tracking through his puppy/youth years and I've had to spend a great deal of time fixing my mistakes since 2011.

As you've seen, I'm not looking to make that same mistake twice with my new dog.


----------



## jamie lind (Feb 19, 2009)

Dave Martin said:


> Looks great, Jamie. Please take my advice and GET TRACKING!!
> 
> It's a shame to have such a super dog in two phases but you can't rely on him to perform consistently in the third. Many people think my Rott is a great dog, and I agree, but I didn't spend nearly enough time perfecting his tracking through his puppy/youth years and I've had to spend a great deal of time fixing my mistakes since 2011.
> 
> As you've seen, I'm not looking to make that same mistake twice with my new dog.


Good advise. Ill try to work on it.


----------



## Stefan Schaub (Sep 12, 2010)

Haz Othman said:


> Really nice work I really liked the heeling, did you do food work initially or start with the ball and prong? Also for the DB retrieve force fetch or the Ellis type method?


Who is Ellis???
there is no method out that works for all typ dogs.some have good nerves,some bad,some have good prey some bad,some have good food drive some not,some are soft some are not.it is important to see the typ of dog plus his handler.you must get something together what works with both.


----------



## Haz Othman (Mar 25, 2013)

Stefan Schaub said:


> Who is Ellis???
> there is no method out that works for all typ dogs.some have good nerves,some bad,some have good prey some bad,some have good food drive some not,some are soft some are not.it is important to see the typ of dog plus his handler.you must get something together what works with both.


Michael Ellis. Not saying any method is better was just wondering if the methods where similar. I like his retrieve and want to duplicate it. When i see good training i like to ask what method was used.


----------



## Marcel Winter (Mar 29, 2013)

Stefan Schaub said:


> Who is Ellis???
> there is no method out that works for all typ dogs.some have good nerves,some bad,some have good prey some bad,some have good food drive some not,some are soft some are not.*it is important to see the typ of dog plus his handler.you must get something together what works with both.[/Q*UOTE]
> 
> 
> Very true !!


----------



## Paul Cipparone (Feb 13, 2011)

Well done Jamie . A pleasure to watch.
Paul C.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Work looks really good, a credit to you.


----------



## jamie lind (Feb 19, 2009)

Gillian Schuler said:


> Work looks really good, a credit to you.





Paul Cipparone said:


> Well done Jamie . A pleasure to watch.
> Paul C.


Thanks


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Haz Othman said:


> Michael Ellis. Not saying any method is better was just wondering if the methods where similar. I like his retrieve and want to duplicate it. When i see good training i like to ask what method was used.


Even Michael Ellis uses different methods with different dogs that get put in front of him for training, depending on the dog, level of training and the goals of the handler. 

You might like his retrieve and want to duplicated it, but you need to remember that he is training for mondio (dog will have to retrieve all sorts of crap) and the drive level/intensity of the dog is not judged. So he "might" sacrifice some speed and intensity for clean pick ups and holds of a variety of items.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks for sharing Jamie. Sweet.


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

jamie lind said:


> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=SWsVqlVv_d8&desktop_uri=/watch?v=SWsVqlVv_d8


Very nice...


----------



## jamie lind (Feb 19, 2009)

Jennifer Coulter said:


> Thanks for sharing Jamie. Sweet.





Tiago Fontes said:


> Very nice...


Thanks


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Great work.


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

The same drive/intensity in both phases. Love the presentation of the dumb bell although I don't think he is too happy bout giving it up. Looking forward to seeing him at the seminar next week.

T


----------



## Sarah ten Bensel (Mar 16, 2008)

Love it!! I so missed the solid foundation for the db -- man its taken us many months to undo my bad training previously. Keep up the good work. Yes, and track!!!!!

Pele and I aren't as polished to get onto to his youtube


----------

